# Firefox Persona Sharing~



## mewtini (May 11, 2011)

I've got a few Personas. You guys can use them, if you downloaded the Firefox Personas add-on.

Here's the footer of a Persona (I call it TimeSea) made from the background image of the Roar of Time style.

Link to footer.

And the header.

Link to header.

And here's a not-so-good one made from scratch via GIMP's gradients, called CottonCandy. Footer~

Link to footer.

Header~

Link to header.



Hopefully you know how to use these; if not, scroll down to the link to Altered Origin's guide to it in this post.

I'd appreciate it if I got some screenshots of these two Personas in Vista and Windows 7, if you will. Thanks~

You guys can share some too here! :D

(By the way, you can request if you want, but this is more of a sharing thread than a request thread.)

If you don't have Personas/don't know what to do, here's a guide from Altered Origin. Scroll down to "Firefox Personas" and there are instructions there.

Hopefully this thread'll be useful, at least for stylizing someone's Firefox browser! :D

(Also, if you plan on submitting a Persona to the official gallery, we could share screenshots of that Persona on different OS's!)

Happy Persona-ing~!


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 12, 2011)

For the record, TimeSea is currently waiting for approval in the Personas Gallery, and once it's approved I'll post the link here. Then everyone can bask in the swirly time-iness. That's a word. Yes.

EDIT: According to the automated e-mail, once it gets approved it will be at this link here. So.


----------



## mewtini (May 12, 2011)

Aaand approved!

Basking in the 'swirly time-iness' time~


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 13, 2011)

And here's Joltchuru!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 13, 2011)

Vriska looks at every post I make.

I am clearly better than you.


----------



## Aletheia (May 14, 2011)

Here's a quick little thang I made. I call it Moon (despite the fact that it's actually the interior of it)


Header
Footer


----------

